# Ritchies loves playing "soccer"



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Ritchie (8.5 months) loves playing with her soccer ball.. I think she may have some "Air Bud" potential :



























Heres my "all star soccer dog" in action  :









She finally figured out how to pick it up, lol.. ( its a little flat)



















​


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

perfect soccer player.I'll take him in our team.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

She's gorgeous!! And looks to be a natural at soccer


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

That is so sweet!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow she is a gorgeous girl. Playing soccer really keeps her in fantastic shape. That coat is amazing for that age.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, Ritchie is beautiful!!! And not a bad soccer player either!!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Looks like a World Cup All-Star in the making. Richie is absolutely beautiful! Great Pics!!!

~Jackie


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

What a pretty girl!! =)


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Ritchie is gorgeous and puts Mia Hamm to shame. And you dont have to worry about her showing off her bra at the end of the game. LOL


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Go Ritchie !


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Lovely dog


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ritchie is simply beautiful, and you take such lovely pictures of her! She can come play soccer in my yard any time.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Great shots


----------

